# B/Belt Buyers Hold Off For A Wee Bit ....



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

i can't say what, where, how or why just at this point in time because I'm still working on it, BUT, there may be some good news for those looking to buy B/Belts at extraordinarily low prices, sizes 1 - 4. 

When I say "extraordinarily low prices", we're talking about possibly 50% of retail price and, yes, they are most definitely genuine, 100% authentic B/Belts and shipping WILL be international.

Only down side is there'll be limited colours to choose from, but for that price I'll be thinking practicality & affordability instead of pattern but, who knows, there may be some of the 'specialities' available 

If/when this comes off in the next couple/few days I'll post up here what's available so y'all can choose what you want. You won't be paying me or dealing with me, but a trustworthy reg'd business in USA. *PLEASE keep this amongst ourselves and DO NOT go blabbing about it on other forums, or especially retail stores or none of us will get anything.*


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe its not a good idea to post it here then? this is a very public forum.
If someone Googles buddy belt this thread can come up in the search index.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

No way! Thanks so much for sharing with us!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

KittyD said:


> Maybe its not a good idea to post it here then? this is a very public forum.
> If someone Googles buddy belt this thread can come up in the search index.


That's why I typed b/belts


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> That's why I typed b/belts


I tried googling "buddy belts chihuahua forum" and we're safe. Phew!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hope it works out! 
There's a serious BB craze on this forum right now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Please please please let me know about this when it happens. I really want one.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Bg needs a size 3


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Dee that is so sweet of you to arrange and share. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

me and my size 4 pal are waiting patiently!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow amazing!!! I was about to get my friend from Canada to ship one over but ill hold off for a bit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, I've heard back and it's getting quite messy - I was asked to provide a list of preferred colours & sizes, but that would be very hit & miss imo. 

I've suggested, instead, they provide me with pics of the BB's laid out on a table showing what's available in that particular size group & with a price (that could prove difficult for them if there's classics mixed in with top of the line ones, but I'm hoping they'll just do a blanket price for each size regardless of model). 

Yikes, it's 1 a.m. here now, hopefully a response will come in overnight & I'll know more on the morrow.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

If this goes through, will find out about it in this thread, or will you be starting a new thread?


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

that's great! Thank you so much for sharing with us Dee.
I would like 1 or 2.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!!! Thanks so much for sharing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

At 50% off I might just have to buy a couple. Have I ever told you how amazing you are Dee?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> At 50% off I might just have to buy a couple. Have I ever told you how amazing you are Dee?


Plus 1!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> At 50% off I might just have to buy a couple. Have I ever told you how amazing you are Dee?


I think this might be the perfect way to convince hubby how well BBs are made. Hubby loves sales and if I tell him I got it at 50% off then he won't grumble so much.

I totally agree Dee is amazing! She always makes me smile when I read her posts.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> At 50% off I might just have to buy a couple. Have I ever told you how amazing you are Dee?


Me too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I will need 2 of them! This is exciting!


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

I am thinking I might have to get me a size 1 for my little girl too.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to buy one for Toki. Guess I'll hold off see this 50% sale. I hope they have a pumpkin in size 4. ;p


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dee- Thanks so much! You are a rock star for setting this up for everyone! I doubt any of us would be that picky such a steal on these. 

As for colors I am open to anything would prefer pink or red but honestly anything bright in size 3 would look great on BG. Same for Sonny but he is a 3.5 and Aunty LS got him a gold one


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I want a size 1 in the Pink that someone posted in one of the recent BB threads. 

I'll actually need 2 in a size 1 in that color, 1 in boy color. Not sure on his size yet. Jadey can't fit into them. All sizes too big. But she has a nice harness. Well, truth be told, I have about 30 harnesses. Just gotta check out the BB rage.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas should be a 3 I think but I would definitely go with a 2 because he's so dang hard to fit stuff to it's pretty much a guess no matter what I do.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to buy some if this happens, can't beat buddy belts.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Things are progressing nicely, I've received 1 pic but can't/won't put it up yet because I still haven't got a price, so have sent a follow-up email, and also asked if they have any fancy, smancy, patterned ones available as well.

I don't think they have read/understood that there may be <>30 requ'd (I need x 5 straight up) and it's proving impossible to get quantities & sizes of each size/colour available as it would mean more or less a shop stocktake, and who has time for that, sigh.

I'll hear more tomorrow in USA business hours - at this rate, I may just pick up the phone & chat to them, I get much better results on the phone, they just love an Aussie accent (which I proudly do NOT have lol).


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> I don't think they have read/understood that there may be <>30 requ'd (I need x 5 straight up) and it's proving impossible to get quantities & sizes of each size/colour available as it would mean more or less and shop stocktake, and who has time for that, sigh.
> 
> I'll hear more tomorrow in USA business hours - at this rate, I may just pick up the phone & chat to them, I get much better results on the phone, they just love an Aussie accent (which I proudly do NOT have lol).


You can count me in for ordering 1 if there is a size 3 available in a boyish color. 
I am sure you have a lovely accent! Mine is a mixture of WV and TX and it is horrible but I am getting more of a TX accent. Hubby is always making fun of the way I say things anymore.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Anything in a boys colour size 3 for us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I sent you a PM, but I can 100% commit to a boy one in size 3, if you can get it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wanna hear a Southern accent? Give me a call. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Wanna hear a Southern accent? Give me a call. :lol:


Ha! I've heard it and it's cute as anything 
makes my Canadian accent booooring.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Dee I was just thinking about how great it is to even be trying to arrange this for us. It made my heart feel so good to think how sweet you are. I just wanted thank you so much for doing all this work so that we can get a deal 

It is so sweet of you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Wanna hear a Southern accent? Give me a call. :lol:


Hahahaha! My Texan queen t! My bf always makes fun of me sayin I have a hick accent sometimes...which is weird because I was born in Washington st but live in the suburbs of ny so I dunno since I'm Asian..sometimes I sound normal sometimes I sound Asian and sometimes I sound like a hick o.o


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the work you're doing for us, Dee! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Wanna hear a Southern accent? Give me a call. :lol:


T, my accent would probably get worse! If I am around people with an accent mine tends to get worse. It is changing more to a southern accent though. I find myself saying things sometimes and hearing myself and thinking what was that.
Wanna call my hubby and tell him I don't have an accent for me? I always tell him I don't even though I know I do but he teases me about it so I refuse to admit it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Ha! I've heard it and it's cute as anything
> makes my Canadian accent booooring.


I love your accent!! We have so much fun on our girlie phone chats. I've got to call about that plan so we can chat it up again soon.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> Hahahaha! My Texan queen t! My bf always makes fun of me sayin I have a hick accent sometimes...which is weird because I was born in Washington st but live in the suburbs of ny so I dunno since I'm Asian..sometimes I sound normal sometimes I sound Asian and sometimes I sound like a hick o.o


Well that's a great thing, Honey Bunny!! You can be 3 people all at once. :lol: 

I say y'all, and instead of I'm about to go, it's I'm fixin' to go. :lol: And I talk fast. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> T, my accent would probably get worse! If I am around people with an accent mine tends to get worse. It is changing more to a southern accent though. I find myself saying things sometimes and hearing myself and thinking what was that.
> Wanna call my hubby and tell him I don't have an accent for me? I always tell him I don't even though I know I do but he teases me about it so I refuse to admit it.


Tell him to give me a call, and he'll never make fun of your Texas accent again. :lol: There is no hidin' where I'm from as soon as I open my mouth. :lol:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoever asked way, way back up there if I'd be putting info in this thread or starting another one, it will be a separate one.

*Please don't be asking me to reserve colours or sizes, because when it comes time to order you'll be doing that and dealing directly with the seller yourselves in relation to placing orders, paying & shipping etc.*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Whoever asked way, way back up there if I'd be putting info in this thread or starting another one, it will be a separate one.
> 
> *Please don't be asking me to reserve colours or sizes, because when it comes time to order you'll be doing that and dealing directly with the seller yourselves in relation to placing orders, paying & shipping etc.*


Thank you very much Dee for making this possible for all of us! xxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Whoever asked way, way back up there if I'd be putting info in this thread or starting another one, it will be a separate one.
> 
> *Please don't be asking me to reserve colours or sizes, because when it comes time to order you'll be doing that and dealing directly with the seller yourselves in relation to placing orders, paying & shipping etc.*


Thanks Dee! I am anxiously awaiting news 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love the southern accent. I come from Liverpool and hate the accent (think The Beetles) I'm getting more and more of one since I started my job but they all make fun of me for having a 'posh' accent!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

*OK, see new thread for pics/prices etc.*


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> *OK, see new thread for pics/prices etc.*


Ur the bomb love!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yay!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

